# The Real Uhtred of Bebbanburg



## Brian G Turner (May 24, 2018)

An interesting video about Uhtred of Bebbanburg:






I've no idea how much this relates to Bernard Cornwell's Saxon chronicles, but it's certainly an interesting window into a very different time in Britain. 

I've not come across the History Time YouTube channel before, but I'm sure I'm going to be viewing a few more of these, especially the ancient history ones:

History Time


----------



## svalbard (May 30, 2018)

*Warriors of the Dragon Gold *by Ray Bryant starts out with the above mentioned Uthred and part of the plot is the unfolding feud with that family in the ensuing years up to 1066. Bryant cleverly links in an obscure part of the Bayeux Tapestry with the tale. I have previously mentioned this book as an ever present in my Top Ten novels.


----------

